# General Motors 6.5T Spares... GBM Georgie Boy



## SymSeek (Sep 7, 2006)

General Motors 6.5T Spares... GBM Georgie Boy
Can I ask the forum where I can get spares for this engine please?
Would like to carry some essential spares like serpentine accessory belt etc
Engine has about 30k on it around 4 years of age, no problems. Would appreciate an ecopy of a parts list and/or an eworkshop manual if anyone has such a thing? I have in return documents on Big Foot jacking system, full manual on gen, and other bit 'n' bobs...
Find me off list at symbolseeker @email.com
Thanks a lot...Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi symseek, try Stateside tuning >>>HERE<<< or Starspangled spanner >>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

SymSeek said:


> General Motors 6.5T Spares... GBM Georgie Boy
> Can I ask the forum where I can get spares for this engine please?Paul


West Midland American Vehicles.

www.american-vehicles.com

01902798840

Four ashes, Wolverhampton.

Talk to Dave Whiles. The guys a genius and so is his mechanic, Ivan.
Very fair prices too, pulled me out of the doo-doo more times than I care to remember!


----------

